# LCD resolution not supported



## Cool Buddy (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought a 19" viewsonic LCD monitor which has a native resolution of 1440x900. This resolution is not supported by my onboard graphics driver (via/s3g unichrome) even after updating the drivers. Is there any workaround or hack. Would a BIOS update help?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

if its not supported even after updating the drivers then you need to get an external gfx card.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^

Doesnt matter, as TFTs will support lower resolution fine...

one can run under what ever resolution supported by the on board grfx !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

but the sharpness and fine detail quality will surely suffer! its always better to run tft's at their native res.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

1440x900 is not native... its the Highest resolution


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

but he did mention it as the native in his post.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> but he did mention it as the native in his post.



ooppss... I am not ware of any View Sonic LCD runs at Native 1440x900 !!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ooppss... I am not ware of any View Sonic LCD runs at Native 1440x900 !!!


* ViewSonic VA1703WB Black 17" Widescreen LCD Monitor

VA1926w

VA1916w

VA1912wb

*basically d* VA-series

* 
 c i raised ur awareness level


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

@slugger

all they are Upto 1440x900 non of them are native 1440  even see there is no such word as Native Resolution...  tell me What is ur native resolution...

We count the Highest Supported and lowest Supproted by the hardware... any thing between is its supported resoolution...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm not in sync wid the TFTs of today, but during the dayz when TFTs were mostly concerned wid lappies there was a native resolution for TFTs, it does even today as far as lappies are concerned. any resolution below the native and the image is fully fuzzied. any res. more than that and the desktop is drawn out of bounds, means you need to scroll down,up, right left. you can't see the whole desktop on the screen. i dunno abt today's tft monitors. plz enlighten me if they support a wide range of resolutions as far as desktop tft monitors are concerned.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 30, 2007)

Every TFT I have seen in my life had a native resolution, and not running it at that resolution gives u a serious loss in text etc viewing quality, it does not matter for movies/games though.

Also, I have never seen a TFT with native resolution lower than the maximum supported resolution, the TFT's do support resolutions lower than the native resolution but they are not meant to be set at that resolution 24/7, the quality is just awful. All the Viewsonic monitors in question have a native resolution of 1440x900, if u own one of them, and u are not running it at 1440x900, a message will pop up saying "For best picture quality please set resolution to 1440x900".


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @slugger
> 
> all they are Upto 1440x900 non of them are native 1440  even see there is no such word as Native Resolution...



_aankhon ka battery change karva le_ *d00d*

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1329/nativeresolutionkl1.gif



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> tell me What is ur native resolution...



_tu to *kammiddian* nilkla yaar_ 

*heee heee heee* _(baki ke heee copy-paste kar lena)_

_lafter challenge mein aaja

 SMS bomber se vote karvaunga tere liye_


----------



## ashnik (Aug 30, 2007)

If ur mobo has agp port then buy nething from nVidia 5200/128...


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 30, 2007)

why 5200 when everyone is going toward g80. I doubt if it available right now.You should have suggested atleast 7300 gs/gt.


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> why 5200 when everyone is going toward g80. I doubt if it available right now.You should have suggested atleast 7300 gs/gt.



well dat is bcos d thread starter's chipset is 2005 vintage and not likely to have a PCI-e slot

as of now d only AGP card dat is available *easily* is d 5200 (@ least in my city) 
so d suggestion seems oky-toky

shud get 1 5200 for 2.2K (256 MB variant Jetway), (just got 1 4 a friend )


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> shud get 1 5200 for 2.2K (256 MB variant Jetway), (just got 1 4 a friend )


2.2k for that? man! thats really costly.. but oh! i forgot antiques are always costly!!!  

i'd suggest you to somehow find either gforce 6200 or 6600 agp version if you can get it.


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool Buddy said:
			
		

> I bought a 19" viewsonic LCD monitor which has a native resolution of 1440x900. This resolution is not supported by my onboard graphics driver (via/s3g unichrome) even after updating the drivers. Is there any workaround or hack. Would a BIOS update help?



BIOS support needed 4 wide-screen rendering
ur current BIOS seems not 2 support this

i suggest dat u flash ur BIOS with d latest version and also update ur IGP drivers to d latest available
once u do it hopefully u shud b able to get option of wide-screen resolotuion of 1440x900


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> BIOS support needed 4 wide-screen rendering
> ur current BIOS seems not 2 support this
> 
> i suggest dat u flash ur BIOS with d latest version and also update ur IGP drivers to d latest available
> once u do it hopefully u shud b able to get option of wide-screen resolotuion of 1440x900


afaik, bios updates wid vga bios updates are rarely released. only if there's a major issue. s3g is an old igp now.. very old i must say. i haf it on one of the computers here. i don't think it'll support any widescreen resolution.


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> afaik, bios updates wid vga bios updates are rarely released. only if there's a major issue. s3g is an old igp now.. very old i must say. i haf it on one of the computers here. i don't think it'll support any widescreen resolution.



yup u r absolutely spot-on wen u say vga BIOs updates released only when d HW faces major issues

but dont u think not being able 2 isplay wide-screen resolution is a major issue  in this time and day 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 2.2k for that? man! thats really costly.. but oh! i forgot antiques are always costly!!!
> 
> i'd suggest you to somehow find either gforce 6200 or 6600 agp version if you can get it.



i dont think i struck such a bad deal after all 4 d 5200, 

cost me less than these
*FX 5200 256 MB AGP*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> but dont u think not being able 2 isplay wide-screen resolution is a major issue  in this time and day


exactly it is.. and no wonder you should upgrade! s3g is baba aadam ke zamane ka igp now!  expecting that from via unichrome igp is not fair!!



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> i dont think i struck such a bad deal after all 4 d 5200.


no actually i'm comparing that to a new PCI-E 8400GS DX10 card. considering how ancient 5200 is (and also an AGP) card i understand that its an antique and hence costs that much but imho that costly and should've fetched at least a 6200. i kno neither you nor me can do anything abt it. jus wishing that you get that....


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> baba aadam ke zamane ka igp now!



*LMAO*    

but but it seems dat even _baba aadam ko jawaani ka mazaa phir se lena hain_

so it seems VIA _ne kuch jugaad kiya hain_



> According to VIA, the latest UniChrome driver indeed supports 1440x900 WXGA and has for a while. However, you need an updated VGA BIOS to enable support for this resolution.
> 
> VIA has nothing to do with the VGA BIOS. The VGA BIOS is embedded in the motherboard BIOS, which can only be provided by the motherboard manufacturer. Contact your motherboard or system manufacturer and request an updated BIOS to support 1440x900 WXGA.



*SOURCE*

sum other user 2 was facin d same issues 

*Via/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP in 1440x900 ???*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

thats great news man!!! via does care for its customers. happy to see that  but i don't haf much hopes from the mobo manufacturers for an updated bios. these boards haf become jus too old now.


----------



## slugger (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i don't haf much hopes from the mobo manufacturers for an updated bios. these boards haf become jus too old now.



i agree

lets c if d thread starter is lucky enuf and finds d right updates 4 his mobo

@threadstarter
keep us posted d00d


----------

